# New to surf fishing and Pensacola



## clwpaddler (Jul 9, 2018)

Will be in Pensacola beginning the 17th of this month. Want to do some surf fishing but need some guidance as to the best locations on Pcola Bch to have the best shot at some fishies!

Thanks
:fishslap:


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Look at some images taken from above. Google maps for example.

The "sandbar" runs discontinuously, roughly parallel to the beach, roughly 50 to 150 yards out.

You want to fish the breaks in the bar, because there is outflow there when there is any surf action. The outflow sweeps the food from against the beach out to deeper water, to waiting fish. The breaks however, move around all the time.

From shore, what you will see is the general absence of breaking surf in the area of the break, and maybe darker water.

Sometimes, there is a little point on the beach that points to the break in the bar.

There is actually a sticky at the top of the page titled "How to read the surf" that explains all this in detail.


----------

